# CRGW Doctor reccomendations please



## Pinklady14 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am about to start treatment at CRGW (privately funded surrogacy cycle) and was told to book an appointment with one of the Consultants so I just wondered if there is one you ladies would reccommend.

I ask a lot of question so someone patient preferably!   

Thank you!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen a few thoughout my journey with them (never been assigned one in particular, I think they all work in unison anyway?) and they're all fab. Good luck!


----------

